# Mattie ?? to 12/25/07



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

At 4:53 pm on Christmas Day our lovely Mattie left us peacefully. I went up to check on her and when I pulled her out of her cage she bruxxed for a few seconds then went on to open mouth gasping. I held her and kissed her and told her to go with love. She is the first rat of mine that I was actually with during her passing. It was sad, but peaceful and very quiet as well. I believe she waited for me, and then felt like she could leave. Such a sweet considerate girl. I hope she has met up with her old cagemate and is telling her all about her too short stay in my home. 

























Then the stroke...



































New friends

















A sweet trusting girl...








[
Too short a time knowing you sweetheart.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh love, I am so sorry! {{hugs}} I know she was such a sweet girl, so sick lately, but she felt your love, that's for sure!

Play hard at the bridge, Miss Mattie.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm sorry for your loss. such a sweetie she was. but her struggle is over now and she can enjoy her free health at the bridge while she waits for you


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

Poor little sweetheart.  

I'm so sorry.


----------

